# Google Workspace has been suspended



## SPerry1987

Hi,

My friend has contacted me as his Google Workspace has been suspended. It's a free account, and all of his business incoming emails are bouncing back, and he has no idea what the problem is. He has upgraded to a paid account but is still seeing the same message

Can anyone shed any light on what this may be?

Thanks in advance










the same message.


----------



## sobeit

organization with a s instead of a z??? personally I would be suspicious of that email. anyway if it is a valid email, was the instructions on the email followed?


----------



## SPerry1987

I’m in the UK so the spelling is correct. Sorry I should have mentioned that!


----------



## Corday

The Answer


----------

